# I don't think I like men anymore



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

Charley..find me some hot lesbians to admire


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

And I just caught word that I will be stripped of my super mod status soon due to use of homophobic euphemisms (I know this isn't the right word but that's what that fag said)


----------



## bayou boy (Mar 21, 2016)

That's b.s.


----------



## bayou boy (Mar 21, 2016)

And I thought I was the only dick head that could turn a chick gay wtf


----------



## charley (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2016)

just post tranny pics and prince will promote you to admin


----------



## the_predator (Mar 21, 2016)

Charley always comes through


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> just post tranny pics and prince will promote you to admin



It's all intense fault


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks charley!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2016)

The hell!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2016)

Charley only works with a framing hammer!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 22, 2016)

not sure if I like post 5 or 10 more...


----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> not sure if I like post 5 or 10 more...




... all that means is that you found a home here...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 22, 2016)

i love girls that fist each others assholes, just saying, carry on rewardless


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i love girls that fist each others assholes, just saying, carry on rewardless



Jesus Azza it IS you!!

J/k gimmick


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 23, 2016)

I no longer like dudes anymore either


----------



## SheriV (Mar 23, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> I no longer like dudes anymore either



Awww. We should start a support group


----------



## the_predator (Mar 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Awww. We should start a support group


^Isnt that called the mod lounge


----------



## Tesla (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2016)

My liver is shot. One twisted tea  and I'm buzzed


----------



## charley (Mar 25, 2016)

SheriV said:


> My liver is shot. One twisted tea  and I'm buzzed




   any drink with 8oz's of vodka will 'twist you up'..... you know Sheri that 'weed will get you through times of no money, better than money will get you through times of no weed'......       ...


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2016)

True wisdom ^^^


----------



## charley (Mar 25, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> True wisdom ^^^




..that line I stole from the 'furry freak brothers'... some serious comic book weed heads....      ..


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 26, 2016)

I wish I could blaze! I hold a CDL and get hair samples once or twice a year


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> I wish I could blaze! I hold a CDL and get hair samples once or twice a year


same here FAA license i get DOT drug tests a few times a year, good thing they dont test for sterons


----------



## charley (Mar 26, 2016)

You'd think that by now the government would go after 'drinkers' & 'roid heads' way before weedheads ..  but no!!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 26, 2016)

charley said:


> You'd think that by now the government would go after 'drinkers' & 'roid heads' way before weedheads ..  but no!!


Lol


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 26, 2016)

You'll always be my favorite mod. Nice, smart, ass to die for. You will be missed.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2016)

Where am I going?!?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2016)

charley said:


> ..that line I stole from the 'furry freak brothers'... some serious comic book weed heads....      ..




now were showing our age! Love those comics!!!!


----------



## charley (Mar 27, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> now were showing our age! Love those comics!!!!




,,, so it's 'our age' is it ???    You ain't nowhere near me Captn'.... my fav Zap comic was 'Joe Blow' , where the mom teaches the son about bj's & fucking, while the father ,Joe, teaches his daughter how to give a bj...... back in the day , the government took it off the shelves, they banned it...it was funny as hell....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 27, 2016)

SheriV said:


> [h=2]I don't think I like men anymore[/h]Charley..find me some hot lesbians to admire



Wow, hun, you're in luck...nobody knows I'm a lesbian...


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 27, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,, so it's 'our age' is it ???    You ain't nowhere near me Captn'.... my fav Zap comic was 'Joe Blow' , where the mom teaches the son about bj's & fucking, while the father ,Joe, teaches his daughter how to give a bj...... back in the day , the government took it off the shelves, they banned it...it was funny as hell....



Incest is hilarious...especially if trannies are involved.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 27, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Where am I going?!?



Anabolic muscle forum lol


----------



## SheriV (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuck..maybe


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,, so it's 'our age' is it ???    You ain't nowhere near me Captn'.... my fav Zap comic was 'Joe Blow' , where the mom teaches the son about bj's & fucking, while the father ,Joe, teaches his daughter how to give a bj...... back in the day , the government took it off the shelves, they banned it...it was funny as hell....



You ever seen the Fuckstones? Wilma getting plowed by the mammoth's trunk while she sleeps, then Fred comes home and gets all pissed off then fucks her senseless and blows jizz all over the room etc.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> Anabolic muscle forum lol



Lol that place. You can run down the halls screaming obscenities and rubbing shit on the walls, and no-one cares!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 28, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol that place. You can run down the halls screaming obscenities and rubbing shit on the walls, and no-one cares!


Yeah, here you run down the halls screaming and just here echoes because the place is so fucking empty....


----------



## charley (Mar 28, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You ever seen the Fuckstones? Wilma getting plowed by the mammoth's trunk while she sleeps, then Fred comes home and gets all pissed off then fucks her senseless and blows jizz all over the room etc.



...  ..  of course I'm interested, what movie theater is it playing, I'll bring the wife & kiddies...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 28, 2016)

Omg


----------

